# New Feeder Pictures and of course the goats too



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

My DH built the goats a couple of feeders. The hay goes in the middle from the top and the grain goes on the outside of the hay.

http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/ ... 0_4526.jpg
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/ ... 0_4527.jpg
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/ ... 0_4534.jpg
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/ ... 0_4533.jpg

And here is Schnee, he really thinks he is a goat when it comes to eating and chewing. He eats hay, goat grain and now wood. He does have chew bones too.
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/ ... 0_4528.jpg

Well for some reason my pygmy pics didn't load on photobucket so will post those a bit later.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOO now that I LIKE!!!

I will be showing these pictures to my dad!!! I even know how they can fit in with my new barn plan!! OOO so excited!!

thanks 


OH the goaties look happy


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i hope all you ladies out there with talented husbands/fathers know how DARNED LUCKY you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I'm lucky to have a talented hubby....just needs a bit of motivation to put the plan in action! Just the thing to do it..."K-RO's Hubby built her this really neat hay feeder...can I have one like hers??" gets him going real qwik...well semi quick..LOL


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice and you goat look happy with the new addition. Shelly


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the covered part and how roomy it is with lots of space to spread out.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

The girls love it, now there is still one baby (born this past April) that is still baaaing about it.

Next time around (DH doesn't know about next time- :wink: yet), it needs to be wider. They are 2' wide and the hay holder is 1' foot wide centered in the middle of the feeder, so I only have 6" around the hay to grain in, I think it could be a little bit wider next time other than that I love it and the goats are not having a problem eating out of that 6" space at all.

And yes I do know how lucky I am to have a motivated DH, problem is he is a perfectionist, sometimes that is OK but other times just one little thing can be off a 1/4" and he has to fix it even if it means doing it all over again :hair: but I love him and so do the goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ha Ha! K-RO My hubbys a "perfecetionist" too.....my goodness I didn't realize how long it takes to put on a 16x8 addition! It all has to be perfectly plumb and level and not even an 1/8th of an inch off...I just told him ...sweetie, they are goats and they won't mind it at all....they just want it finished so you stop making noise.  

Your feeder looks good, now I would either have to put out stools so my kids could reach it or make it shorter, do you have one for your pygmies?


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

Mine is a builder by trade so when I asked for a "goat hutch" in the pasture for the kids, he spent 3 days and $1000 to build them what looks like an adorable kid's play house that matches the barn. I am not complaining by any means. I enjoy seeing everyone's feeders because that is the next project I have planned for him.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

they don't just put their front feet on the grain platform to eat the hay? I always have that problem, the feet in the feeders, and I have not figured out how to make them stop.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is not fun to work with a "perfectionist" it takes 2 hours to get a ten minute job done :roll: My dad does everything perfect grr.... Well atleast the end result is nice!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

The grown goats reach the feeder fine without getting their feet on the feeders. Now the younger ones stand to eat. I am going to put a step on the ground for the babies but they will probably still put their front legs in there.

DH did build feeders for the pygmies too, but they are on the ground and we turn them over after feeding.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine always can reach their feeders without standing in them, but they do just to spite me. lol :lol: 
Glad yours dont. (-:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats really neat!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i am not a perfectionist when building.....so that is why i love working in the barn!!! who cares if a screen or gate is a little off so long as it works. luckily, of course, this is an old barn which has been owned by other non-fectionists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------

